
Show HN: Juicy Tag(Redesigned) – Build a Social Media Landing Page in 10 Seconds - pnwhyc
http://www.juicytag.com/
======
pnwhyc
Hi, Juicy Tag makes it easy for your followers to follow you across all
platforms. Rather than praying that someone will take the time to open an app
and type in your username, just add the link to your profile. Hit that link
and you'll see a page with three options. Let's say one of them is Instagram.
Hit that link and if Instagram downloaded, it will open the app to your
profile. If not, it'll open your profile in browser.

~~~
pnwhyc
I shared Juicy Tag with HN a while ago and there was a less than scintillating
response. The landing page lacked clarity and there was a tedious signup
process. Since then, I completely revamped the landing page and streamlined
the way the entire app works. I also realized who my target demographic is.
Accordingly, the site is now full of emoji, hashtags and Snapchat-edited
screenshots. Enjoy! :)

